# Slide Kennels - Sheboygan, Wisconsin



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone familiar with this breeder? I believe she breeds minis and a friend asked me about her. Thanks. Ok to PM me, too.


----------



## cbjl (Oct 15, 2013)

Just bumping up - 
We just got DeeDee Diehl's name at Slide Kennels from another breeder. 
If anyone does have any information and would be willing to PM me, that would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Mai yia (Mar 21, 2020)

I got my miniature silver poodle from her. I was thrilled with my dog, healthy, lived almost 16 years. I would go back


----------



## Mai yia (Mar 21, 2020)

I just checked it says online that it is closed permanently now


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Is the name Silde instead of Slide? Silde was a very good miniature poodle line - silvers, mostly. My Zoe carries some of those dogs in her pedigree.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Babykins also has Silde in her pedigree. I hope she lives till 16 yo


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Fyi, this was a thread dormant since 2013, it's so dang hard to tell anymore, and yes, it appears Slide was a typo .


----------



## DarcyKall (Sep 4, 2020)

Johanna said:


> Is the name Silde instead of Slide? Silde was a very good miniature poodle line - silvers, mostly. My Zoe carries some of those dogs in her pedigree.


I think you are right. It must be Silde. I saw this silver beige miniature poodle at a dog show: Silde Someone Absolutely Special What a beautiful poodle. It was shown by a west coast handler.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm not sure why this old thread seems to come to life again every once in a while lol, but here's a link to the Silde website (correct spelling) for anyone interested. 



Silde Kennels


_*Dorrit (DeDe) E. Diehl, Owner*_


----------

